
Company overseeing –$10T wants to ban external email to beef up security - ekovarski
https://www.businessinsider.com/northern-trust-is-exploring-shutting-off-external-email-2019-4
======
turtlegrids
Will they also turn their office into large faraday cages so that they can
block the obvious next step of employees using their smartphones to email
to/from outside the company?

~~~
ekovarski
I wouldn't be surprised if they did explore by asking legal but employee and
cages were not recommended to be used in the same sentence. :)

